#ubuntu-charlas 2011-07-26
<dormido24> ?
 * dormido24 ?
<dormido24> /say
<dormido24> ;-)
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-25
<h3r3dia> hola
<h3r3dia> joseeantonior
<h3r3dia> que mas
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-07-26
<Jhon> hola
<Jhon> adios
